# why did my bamboo shrimp die?



## Whitney (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi,

I have a 1 year old 30 gallon tank. It currently houses:
*6 espei rasboras
2 diamond tetras
5 sidthimunki loaches
1 albino bristle-nose pleco
several little snails that hitched into my tank on a plant several months ago*

over the year I have had and lost:
*5 german blue rams *(_I love them, but have now given up, as I couldn't keep any alive longer than 4 months)_
*a 3rd diamond tetra *(_I will eventually replace him)_
*several freshwater schooling gobies*
*several cherry shrimp* (_I've found only two dead, most just disappeared-probably eaten either before or after dying- I now no longer see any in the tank)_*
1 bamboo shrimp*:

The bamboo shrimp is my most recent and upsetting loss. I got him just after my tank first cycled and he seemed to be very healthy and happy all year. I don't know why he died. I went away for a weekend (Friday-Sunday) and when I got back, he was dead. 

I checked my water parameters. The ammonia and nitrite level is 0, my nitrates are at about 20, and my ph is about 6.8 (which is normal here). I keep the temp set at about 79 degrees. 

Recently, I've had a small beard algae bloom (nothing overwhelming).

I did a water change last week. As usual, I treated the water with stress-coat.

Was I doing something wrong? Why did my shrimp die?


----------

